# New Turkey Gun (Rem. 870 & Win. 1300)



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey All,
Just wondering if any of you have any first hand accounts regarding the Remington 870 SPS-T Super Magnun Thumbhole or the Winchester 1300 NWTF Short turkey guns.
I have looked at pretty much all of my options regarding a new turkey gun and these are the two guns that I have narrowed it down to. I am sure there are some opinions out there, just looking for some last minute advice before I throw down $450-$530. Thanks.

Norm


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought the Rem. 870 Super Mag SPT when it first came out. I love it, though it's down right painful with the 3.5"s. You picked a good time. I just saw an add the other day for the Rem. 1187 Super Mag SPT for only $500. That's only $50 more than I paid for my 870.  The 1187 was my first choice, but I didn't want to spend the $700 or so at the time. I'm fairly certain it was a Cabela's add I got in the mail. I chose the Rem. because they fit me best, and all test reports showed they had a better pattern then the Winchesters.
Typo, make that a Rem. 1187, not 1100.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Can't go wrong there man....
3 1/2" kills me too LOL


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I did some digging through the trash and found the ad.
Rem. 870 SPS-T, regular: $550, on sale for $485
Rem. 11-87 SPS-T. regular: $700, on sale for $500
For $15 more, I'd buy the 11-87 without hesitating. I'm tempted to buy one at that price. They even come with Tru-Glow sights these days. Buckeye Outdoors made me buy them for an extra $35.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW wish I wasn't layed off I'd get me one too...


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

now thats a good deal.


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I am the proud new owner of the Remington 870 SPS-T Super Magnum thumbhole http://www.remington.com/firearms/shotguns/870spst_thumb.htm. The only place to have one between Columbus and Toledo was Cleland's in Swanton, Ohio (my home town). Not only were they the only place to have it in stock, their retail price was the cheapest too, and on top of that they took $20 off at the register! When we picked it up they couldn't find the box so they gave me a free hardcase, and with any gun purchase you get 10% off any ammo purchases. All in all good deal. Turkey's Beware!! 

Norm


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Always nice to have a new firearms man... CONGRATS on a fine purchase!!!


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank ya. This is my first actual gun purchase, my Dad had all of the other guns that I have ever needed (a good problem to have  ) but he didn't have any suitable firearm's for turkey since he's never hunted for them before. I'm looking forward to takin' it in the field, and if I'm really lucky, pullin' the trigger. 

Norm


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Better get it out there and pattern it before hunting. Turkey guns can be very finicky with loads. Not a huge deal at medium distances, but a potential problem at shorter and longer distances. Plus, you need to know your maximum effective range. Here's a little tip, do NOT shoot 10 rounds your first time out if your using 3.5s. That's a sure way to a three day headache.


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Yea, I'm definately going to see how she patterns. Luckily, this is a gun that some guys on the National Wild Turkey Federation website have already began to tinker with, so some of the better choke & load combinations have already been discovered. I should be able to get a good pattern with the Winchester Xtended shells and the super full factory choke that comes with the gun. I won't be able to find out until Thursday, when I get home from college. As for the 3.5" headache......Although I have shot 3" shells before I have never experienced the "pleasure" (Ha) of shooting 3.5" shells. The R3 recoil pad on the gun along with the thumbhole grip should alleviate the kick a little but I can only expect a severly bruised shoulder. 

Norm


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

I was able to pattern the new shotgun for the first time on Friday. I must say that even though I was expecting quite a punch from the 3.5" shells, it was non-existent. I fired the gun twice to make sure that the pattern held (and for the fact that shells are $1 a piece) but the shoulder was just fine. This gun handles the recoil of the 3.5" real well. My third shot from the gun was at a nice tom that I bagged on Saturday, so I guess the new gun is officially broken in. 20lb, 9.5" beard, and 1" spurs, pics soon to come.

Norm


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Congrats !!!


----------

